# Interesting vaccination article



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Lifelong Immunity – Why Vets Are Pushing Back | Dogs Naturally Magazine


----------



## LittleLuxie (May 7, 2011)

Very interesting!!!!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks for posting Michelle.

EXCELLENT article. It should be mandatory reading for anyone who has a dog.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Thank you for posting that. I have never been one to vacinate yearly. Now I am seeing more and more vindication that I was correct in my practice.


----------



## guccigrande (Apr 17, 2011)

I always vaccinated them yearly :S am I doing the wrong thing then?


----------



## mongboot (Nov 23, 2011)

I get my dogs done yearly, if they go to long over due I have to restart the program going back to 2 injections?? think this is just money making :/


----------



## efinishya (Nov 2, 2010)

Thank you for this. Smeagol's vaccine "supposedly" due this year. But after reading this I've decided to skip it.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

If anyone wants the peace of mind that their dogs are protected, just have titers drawn. Yes, they are more expensive than just getting the vaccines, but I had them done because I wanted to know Brody's immunity status and it was worth the extra cost to know.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 10, 2009)

How much do you usually pay for titers? Do you pay for each titer as you would pay for each vaccine, or is only one titer needed for an entire blood profile?


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Kaila said:


> How much do you usually pay for titers? Do you pay for each titer as you would pay for each vaccine, or is only one titer needed for an entire blood profile?


Just walking out the door, but here's the thread on his titers. You do a distemper/parvo titer and I did the rabies titer as well ...

http://www.chihuahua-people.com/chi-chat/60482-brodys-labs-vaccination-titer-results.html


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I do initial puppy vaccines, 1 yr booster and then titer every 3 yrs. Titers at my vet are $80.00 but to me that is worth it


----------

